# Quelles nouveautés ?



## drfell (17 Juin 2008)

hello, 
je compte acheter un MacBook Pro, mais quand ? 
Bon ok, tout le monde se demande actuellement s'il faut attendre ou pas. 
Donc ma question : les changements suceptibles d'être apportés ? La nouvelle plateforme Intel apportera quoi au juste ? La carte graphique, je m'en fou, l'actuelle me suffit. En gros, quelles seront les grosses nouveautés ?


----------



## rizoto (17 Juin 2008)

le blueray? 
le wimax?
un disque SSD?
une webcam HD?


----------



## drfell (17 Juin 2008)

ok donc à part le wimax, le reste j'm'en fou. Donc si j'attends, ça va être pour ça...


----------



## YULlover (18 Juin 2008)

si tu attend tu acheteras rien !!!!


----------



## drfell (22 Juin 2008)

je voulais juste connaitre les éventuelles nouveautés pour voir si il y avait quelque chose d'indispensable. Je vois que non, donc je vais me l'acheter...


----------



## divoli (22 Juin 2008)

Ben tu devrais aller sur ce topic en cours. Certes il y a déjà une vingtaine de pages, mais il y a toutes les réponses que l'on pourrait apporter au tien. Et on ne va pas tout répéter.http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/avis-sur-les-futurs-macbook-pro-211869.htmlhttp://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/avis-sur-les-futurs-macbook-pro-211869.html


----------



## drfell (23 Juin 2008)

Merci, je vais le lire


----------

